# Use newer dmraid with genkernel? [solved]

## danomac

I've been trying to use a newer dmraid with genkernel. I found that the ubuntu 11.04 livecd allows me access to my fakeraid - it's using a version from 2009.

I tried creating one with genkernel, but it did not work (entries in /dev/mapper were missing.)

I've been trying to figure out how to get genkernel to use a newer version (and not one from 2006   :Rolling Eyes:  ) but came across a bit of a problem.

/etc/genkernel.conf (I commented out the old version and made a new line with the new version.)

```

#DMRAID_VER="1.0.0.rc14"

DMRAID_VER="1.0.0.rc16"

DMRAID_DIR="dmraid/${DMRAID_VER}"

#DMRAID_SRCTAR="${DISTDIR}/dmraid-${DMRAID_VER}.tar.bz2"

DMRAID_SRCTAR="/usr/share/dmraid/dmraid-1.0.0.rc16-3-prepatched.tar.bz2"

DMRAID_BINCACHE="%%CACHE%%/dmraid-${DMRAID_VER}-%%ARCH%%.tar.bz2"

```

However, when I try to compile the initramfs:

```

ubuntu / # genkernel initramfs

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.17

* Running with options: initramfs

* Linux Kernel 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 for x86_64...

* blkid: >> Using cache

* busybox: >> Using cache

* initramfs: >> Initializing...

*         >> Appending base_layout cpio data...

*         >> Appending auxilary cpio data...

*         >> Appending busybox cpio data...

*         >> Appending lvm cpio data...

*           LVM: Adding support (using local static binary /sbin/lvm.static)...

*         >> Appending dmraid cpio data...

* DMRAID: Adding support (compiling binaries)...

* ERROR: DMRAID directory ${DMRAID_DIR} is invalid!

* -- Grepping log... --

*         >> Appending dmraid cpio data...

* DMRAID: Adding support (compiling binaries)...

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.17

* Running with options: initramfs

* ERROR: DMRAID directory ${DMRAID_DIR} is invalid!

* -- End log... --

```

My problem is I don't know where this directory is supposed to be, and the guides I've found don't mention it. Anyone know how I can fix this?Last edited by danomac on Sun Aug 07, 2011 12:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## danomac

I managed to fix it and get it working.

Moved to Documentation, Tips & Tricks forum.

----------

